# Hedgehog losing quills?



## elishax (Oct 10, 2011)

I had my hedgehog up for awhile again tonight. It began to get out of its ball a little, I turned it over on its back to see what gender it is (TURNS OUT SHE'S A GIRL  ) when she got off her back I noticed there was quills over the towel. The pet store told me that she's only a few months old so I'm not 100% sure on what age she is, I'm certain she's only enough to start quilling though. So, my question is would this be quilling or could it be from stress (I really hope not ) She isn't fully used to me and still huffs, hisses and puffs when I rub her. She pooped in the towel tonight and got it over her bum, do you think it would be okay if I try to bathe her even if she still does this? Will the water make her happier to me? Also, when she pooped on the towel it was supper runny and far from being solid. Is this normal?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Do you see new quills coming in? If so, it's probably quilling.

If not, she may have mites, and a vet visit is in order.

I think it's okay for you to give her a bath. Add some Aveeno oatmeal bath to soothe her skin and to help her quills come through ^_^


----------



## purrball2007 (Oct 6, 2011)

I only recently got Dexter, and it's seeming like bath time is good bonding time for him. Maybe he just likes the water, but once he's in the sink he just stands there and lets all his quills lay flat and sniffs around, opposed to his usually huffy self. Afterward, I wrap him in his little towel and let him rest on my chest while I have my copmuter in my lap.  Good luck with your little one! Hope all is well and healthy.


----------

